# 18 month old GSD with behavior issues



## CarolynK (Oct 26, 2012)

We recently got a GSD from a family. She came to live with us in May. She is about 18 months old. She has been taught many good things like staying off of the furniture, not going to the bathroom in the house, letting us know when she needs to go out etc but we are having a number of issues. She used to once in while want to chew on our hands but as she has become bigger she tries this and it hurts! I always tell her no chew but sometimes she just will not stop. She also follows me every place. I can not leave a room with out her following if I go outside she cries and jumps at the door. She does not do this with anyone else but me. My husband can go about his day freely with out her doing this. We also have a wireless electric fence and let her run freely. Her previous home had one of these to but the issue is when cars go by (the road is a ways from our house as we live on seven acres) she will run\chase out to them and when people pull in our driveway she goes crazy barking. She used to do this to my husband and I but no longer does and I would expect her to bark when someone strange pulls in but she circles the car barking and no matter what we do she will not stop. I did have a GSD as a child and never seen anything like this before. She is also jumping a lot and I am contantly telling her no jump and putting a knee up but what worries me is I have a seven year old who she does this to and it wouldn't matter if she did try to put a knee up because she is to small although she does try to. She also likes to pick up peoples shoes when they come to the house and run around with them and she does this with ours to. I have found that if I try to get it she will get down on her belly and pee a little bit when I try to take it. We have never hit her for this so that has taken me by surprise and I don't think the other family did but you never know. Any help or ideas about how to get her to stop this would be appreciated. I have been trying to find training for dogs in my area but have come up with nothing.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If you put your specific location up, people can help you find a trainer. It sounds like this is your best option. 

If the dog is chasing cars, you need to restrict the dog's movement so she can't chase them. If you don't, sooner or later you're going to have a dead dog. The following you around is normal GSD behavior. I don't know how much time you're spending a day with training, but this dog sounds like she's begging for more engagement. Walks, going places, play, training... none of this was mentioned in your post, so I don't know how much if any you're doing. Is this your first GSD? They aren't the same as other types of dogs. They need structure, clear leadership, and engagement on a daily basis. Some can't function without a 'purpose' or 'job'. When there is a lack of leadership, structure, and engagement, you see the behaviors you're talking about. They get bored. Submissive peeing doesn't mean the dog was hit. Some dogs are handler sensitive, and will be overly submissive especially when there isn't a clear bond to the handler. There are just so many issues in play here that right now I don't know where to start. There are many, many people here, though, that will be able to give you more specifics. Unfortunately, I'm battling a nasty virus right now and just am not at 100% to begin to sort this out. 
I'd suggest, though, forming a bond with this dog through play, rewards, simple training, walks, etc. Start NILF. (There are threads about this if you search it on here) Give this dog blocks of time during each day when it has your undivided attention. Use this time to do walks, training, and play. That will also help build that bond and trust. I think this girl is willing to please, but needs more interaction and clear boundries. When you have this, then you can start with small corrections for behaviors that still haven't gotten better. However, if this dog really is that 'soft' then the corrections need to be within what she can handle. IMO, there seem to be a lot of people who get GSDs and think that acres to run on is 'enough' for them. It's not. It cannot take the place of structured exercise and interaction with the handler.


----------



## CarolynK (Oct 26, 2012)

Jag said:


> If you put your specific location up, people can help you find a trainer. It sounds like this is your best option.
> 
> If the dog is chasing cars, you need to restrict the dog's movement so she can't chase them. If you don't, sooner or later you're going to have a dead dog. The following you around is normal GSD behavior. I don't know how much time you're spending a day with training, but this dog sounds like she's begging for more engagement. Walks, going places, play, training... none of this was mentioned in your post, so I don't know how much if any you're doing. Is this your first GSD? They aren't the same as other types of dogs. They need structure, clear leadership, and engagement on a daily basis. Some can't function without a 'purpose' or 'job'. When there is a lack of leadership, structure, and engagement, you see the behaviors you're talking about. They get bored. Submissive peeing doesn't mean the dog was hit. Some dogs are handler sensitive, and will be overly submissive especially when there isn't a clear bond to the handler. There are just so many issues in play here that right now I don't know where to start. There are many, many people here, though, that will be able to give you more specifics. Unfortunately, I'm battling a nasty virus right now and just am not at 100% to begin to sort this out.
> I'd suggest, though, forming a bond with this dog through play, rewards, simple training, walks, etc. Start NILF. (There are threads about this if you search it on here) Give this dog blocks of time during each day when it has your undivided attention. Use this time to do walks, training, and play. That will also help build that bond and trust. I think this girl is willing to please, but needs more interaction and clear boundries. When you have this, then you can start with small corrections for behaviors that still haven't gotten better. However, if this dog really is that 'soft' then the corrections need to be within what she can handle. IMO, there seem to be a lot of people who get GSDs and think that acres to run on is 'enough' for them. It's not. It cannot take the place of structured exercise and interaction with the handler.


We live close to Sault Ste. Marie Michigan. If you know of some place for the training that would be great. She is my first GSD as an adult but I had one as a child\teenager and she really did not act this way. I am going to look up all of the suggestions that you gave and work with and engage her more (it is just hard with working and four children.) I wish I had more hours for her! I love her and she really is a good dog and loves all of us and I know these things are correctable but I wasn't sure were to start. I appreciate any input because I just want her to be a happy girl and be the best she can be


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is there any way to fence off your driveway so that it is not accessible to her? Otherwise, I'd say not to give her free reign until she is better trained. 
I agree that it sounds like she also needs more exercise and mental stimulation.

And a good place to start in your home is with Nothing in Life is Free. It sounds like you need to step up your leadership skills and NILIF will help you and the dog. Everyone in your family will have to be on board though. 

I was just up your way, on St. Joseph Island, on the other side of Soo, Canada. I have a cottage there. It's a beautiful area you live in!


----------



## CarolynK (Oct 26, 2012)

There really isn't anyway to fence off the driveway but with the wireless electric fence we have she is only able to get to the corner. She can not get to the street either so no fear of her getting run over with this in place. We have taken her out camping with us and after the first day she does very well. I was nervous the first time we took her but after she understood the rules so to say she did very well and seemed to love it. You are right about me needing to step it up. She will listen to me just not all of the time Just like a kid! I am looking into the NILF now. I am concerned about getting all the kids on board with it but they will! I have one teenager that has ADHD and the dog seems to act up most around here. It is like she senses her hyperness and then starts it up herself. I have noticed that in the evenings after the kids are in bed is when the dog is the most calm and we can pet her with out her trying to lick our faces and hands off or trying to bite(Not really bite but kind of chew).
It is a beautiful place here. I moved away for about 15 years to the city but then realized that God's country is where I belonged. I wouldn't change it for anything. Hunting, camping, fishing, swimming all with in a short driving distance.


----------



## ArchanaM (Nov 21, 2014)

18mnths old GSD male ,always wants to play ,he gets his exercise ,we play with him but still non stop ,inside house he wants to run on hardwood floor and stairs which scares me ,of his slipping on floor.my girls wants to play with him but he gets so excited and intense that he'll start jumping and biting and growling.
I have to put him inside house on long line to make him stay at one place ,don't know what to do .now recently he started barking at us like calling or whatever .if anyone can help that will be gr8
Thanks


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

18 months is still a pup , and so fun but soo trying  You definitely need a trainer! ...and a Serious mental and physical exercise regime. Wish I could make a recommendation on a trainer, but I'm in Texas. As for the driveway troubles, maybe a leash? GSDs respond very well to NILIF. Couldn't have survived without it in my multi-breed multi-species household


----------



## GSDSERVICE (Dec 13, 2015)

Hope this may help,

Is someone home with the GSD all day, or are you at work and only see the dog in the morning and night?

I recently rescued an 18 month female German Shepherd, whom had been neglected and had next to no training. (Australia)

Most of the advise here is correct. 

GSD's need a task, they need to have a purpose.

18 months is still a pup, plenty of time left to train him/her.

He/She needs to know who is the alpha in the family.

Is seems that all this dog is looking for is more attention. Make sure you are walking him/her twice a day. Even if you have a big yard. GSD still need to be walked often.

Try an allocate at least 1 hour in the morning before you leave for work, this should include a walk, which you can include some obedience training (They love it). Allocate at least 2 hours of just you and your dog, whether it will be playing in the yard or doing some more training, this breed needs to be kept busy. 

I have only had my rescue dog or about 2 months now, she has taken to the training very well. 

I would suggest you buy a harness or a vest.

(Some people recommend "choke chain" for training, this is not necessary, If your GSD considers you to be the Alpha of the pack, your stern commands will be enough, remember to have patience, they are still kids.)

I'm sure it will work out for you


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dog chasing the car is a three-second fix with an E-Collar! Crank it up dog chases the car hold, the button down for three seconds problem solved! Behaviour modification, that's not how you train a dog with an E-Collar but it is how you solve life or death situations!

I solved this "issues" decades ago when I was 12 with my Basenji, "Chip" 

I had my dad drive, Chip chased the car and I in the back seat doused him with a bucket of water! Problem solved!

The jumping thing?? Most likely you have something off on "the knee" thing my speciality but I have found that while it will it keep dogs from jumping on me it does not stop them from jumping on others!

I would use a "Bonker" a towel bound with rubber bands, if the dog jumps up you say "NO" and throw and hit the dog with the "Bonker!"

Details are here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7410522-post2.html

And things to do anyway ..."The Place Command" and "Sit on the Dog:"

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums


Welcome aboard.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

This thread started over three years ago.......


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

misfits said:


> This thread started over three years ago.......












Well fine then interject "reality" into the thread!


----------

